
Field testing of Spectre on various Power Macs – G3 and 7400 survive - robin_reala
http://tenfourfox.blogspot.com/2018/01/actual-field-testing-of-spectre-on.html?m=1
======
torpcoms
and POWER6, PowerPC 970MP, 7447A, and 7450 fail. PowerPC 7447B is maybe a
fail.

